# هل يُعْتبر إستعمال برامج الكمبيوتر سرقة إذا كانت منسوخة وليست الأصلية



## watergold (12 يونيو 2012)

هناك موضوع طرأ على فكري و انا اتصفح شبكة الانترنت و هو نحن جميعا نستخدم برامج الحاسب المختلفة المجانية و غير المجانية و لكن هنا المشكلة في البرامج الغير مجانية التي يتم تهكيرها و عمل بعض الامور التي تجعل البرنامج مجاني هل تعتبر هذه خطية ؟ لأنها مثل السرقة ؟ 
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2012)

*
طالما هى سرقة ، تبقى طبعاً خطية 

السرقة هى أخذ ما لا أستحقه بالتحايل 
(قد آخذ ما لا أستحقه عن رضى وكرم الذى يعطينى ، وهذه طبعاً غير ما أقصده بقولى ما لا أستحقه ، لذلك قلت : بالتحايل)

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> طالما هى سرقة ، تبقى طبعاً خطية
> 
> السرقة هى أخذ ما لا أستحقه بالتحايل
> ...


*بمبدأك هذا كلنا حراميه فهل مثلا دفعت ثمن نسخة الويندوز التى تستعملها الآن وانت على الجهاز؟*


----------



## watergold (12 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بمبدأك هذا كلنا حراميه فهل مثلا دفعت ثمن نسخة الويندوز التى تستعملها الآن وانت على الجهاز؟*



*نعم هي مدفوعة و بصدق هي مدفوعة و 100% اصلية و لكن لما تأتي الى البرامج فكلها مسروقة هههههههههههههه  طلعنا حرامية* :ura1:

*( انا حريص ان لا اعصي الرب في هذه الامور البسيطة التافهه و لكن في بعض الاحيان نطر الى هذا رغم اننا لا يجب فعل هذا و انا بالفعل كاره لهذا الموضوع لأنه عباره عن سرقة جهود الغير و لكن ما في اليد حيلة يعني مش معقوله اني اشتري سيدي بمبلغ كبير لكل برنامج و ليس كل البرامج متوافره حتى في الاسواق لو فكرت تشتريه )
*​


----------



## Strident (12 يونيو 2012)

هي خطية طبعاً...

الويندوز معايا هنا اصلي بس طبعاً فيه حاجات مسروقة....

بص....اعمل الغلط لو عايز...زيي كده....بس مهم ما نضحكش على نفسنا ونقول انه عادي او مش مشكلة...

الحاجة التانية...لما تسافروا بره هتعرفوا ان فعلاً فيه ناس بتتعب وممكن تتطرد من شغلها بسبب ان شركاتها منتجاتها بتتسرق...


تاني...اعمل الغلط زيي....بس ما تخدرش ضميرك...عشان ماتتعودش عليه...قول زيي انها مسروقة...ممكن مثلاً اقول انا ماقدرش ادفعها....زي مثلاً ابرر لنفسي سرقة اكل لاني جعان.....ماشي بس لازم اقول انها سرقة برضو


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بمبدأك هذا كلنا حراميه فهل مثلا دفعت ثمن نسخة الويندوز التى تستعملها الآن وانت على الجهاز؟*


*
لا لم أسرقها ، ولكن أعطاها صديق لى 

وما أعرفه أنه مسموح للمشترى بالإستخدام الشخصى ، أى فى محيط الشخص وأقاربه أو أصدقاءه ، ولكن ممنوع الإستخدام التجارى طالما أن النسخة شخصية

السؤال تحديداً عن شخص يعمل تحايلات لسرقة برامج ، لا أعرف كيف ، ولكن المقصود كما فهمته هو شيئ مثل الهاكر ، يدخل معلومات بطريقة معينة فينزل البرنامج كما لو كان مدفوع الثمن

*


----------



## Strident (13 يونيو 2012)

لا...مش مسموح تعمل نسخة لحد من اصحابك ولا من عيلتك....عشان كده كله بيطلب دلوقتي Registration

هتعملوا ايه بقى ساعتها؟ هتسجلوا باسامي مختلفة؟ ولا كلكم بنفس الاسم؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> لا لم أسرقها ، ولكن أعطاها صديق لى
> 
> وما أعرفه أنه مسموح للمشترى بالإستخدام الشخصى ، أى فى محيط الشخص وأقاربه أو أصدقاءه ، ولكن ممنوع الإستخدام التجارى طالما أن النسخة شخصية
> ...


*ياأخى من عشرة سنوات  كان ثمن نسخة الويندوز وحدها دون اى برامج 1000 جنيه مصرى فمن لديه الرفاهية لشراء النسخة من مصدها الأصلى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

*فعلاً الموضوع صعب جداً يعني السعر مرتفع و الحاجة ملحة  و الانترنت له فضل كثير على المؤمنين لو لم يكن الانترنت موجود لما كنت انا شخصيا اعرف مين هو المسيح ؟ و لكن الامور تستوجب ان نفعل هذا و لكن هي حاجة مش كويسة زي ما بيقولوا نهائياً لأنها سرقة او شبه سرقة لأنها مش سرقة مباشرة   
*​


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ياأخى من عشرة سنوات  كان ثمن نسخة الويندوز وحدها دون اى برامج 1000 جنيه مصرى فمن لديه الرفاهية لشراء النسخة من مصدها الأصلى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



يعني اشتر فراخ و سيبك من الويندوز ^^


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> لا لم أسرقها ، ولكن أعطاها صديق لى
> 
> وما أعرفه أنه مسموح للمشترى بالإستخدام الشخصى ، أى فى محيط الشخص وأقاربه أو أصدقاءه ، ولكن ممنوع الإستخدام التجارى طالما أن النسخة شخصية
> ...



*المقصود هو السريال نمبر او الكراك معروفة دي الحاجات او حتى نشر الكتب على سبيل المثال لو انا مثلا اشتريت كتاب اقوم بنسخه و وضعه على الانترنت  دون اذن مسبق طبعا ليس الحديثفي القانون إنما من وجهة نظر المسيحية 
*


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هي خطية طبعاً...
> 
> الويندوز معايا هنا اصلي بس طبعاً فيه حاجات مسروقة....
> 
> ...



*الخطية تبقى خطية لا يمكن تبريرها ممكن القصد من كلامك لا تفتخر فيها اذا كان عدم التفاخر فيها فأنت على حق . الاستمرار فيها يسبب التعود عليها بعدين تعلمها كأنها حاجة بسيطة مش وحشة زي الحرامي لما بيسرق مره بيخاف و لكن المرة التانية و التالتة بيتعود على السرقة مابيخافش زي اول مرة 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> يعني اشتر فراخ و سيبك من الويندوز ^^


*هههههههه شكلك لسة مصمتش
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هههههههه شكلك لسة مصمتش
> *​




جايز يقصد فراخ صغيرة للتربية ....... على أساس ياكلها لما يفطر :t33:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2012)

*طيب نستفسر أكثر لزيادة وضوح الصورة أمامنا

1- هل لو واحد وأولاده ، أو واحد وأخوه 

2 - هل لو عندك جهازين ، مثلاً جهاز عادى مع لاب توب

ما الموقف فى هذه الحالات*


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *طيب نستفسر أكثر لزيادة وضوح الصورة أمامنا
> 
> 1- هل لو واحد وأولاده ، أو واحد وأخوه
> 
> ...



*لا هو واحد يستعلمه استعال شخصي يعني لنفسه هو فقط ليس له نهائياً بأي عمل او نشاط تجاري ( بيع - شراء ) او متاجرة *


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *لا هو واحد يستعلمه استعال شخصي يعني لنفسه هو فقط ليس له علاقة نهائياً بأي عمل او نشاط تجاري ( بيع - شراء ) او متاجرة *



تعديل:
*لا هو واحد يستعلمه استعال شخصي يعني لنفسه هو فقط ليس له علاقة نهائياً بأي عمل او نشاط تجاري ( بيع - شراء ) او متاجرة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> تعديل:
> *لا هو واحد يستعلمه استعال شخصي يعني لنفسه هو فقط ليس له علاقة نهائياً بأي عمل او نشاط تجاري ( بيع - شراء ) او متاجرة*


*
طيب يبقى إللى أنا كنت فاهمه كان صح :

طالما الإستخدام ليس للمتاجرة ، فليس فيه عيب 

ويستوى فى ذلك الأخ مع الصديق (والصديق اللصيق هو أخ حقيقةً )، أليس كذلك
*


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> طيب يبقى إللى أنا كنت فاهمه كان صح :
> 
> طالما الإستخدام ليس للمتاجرة ، فليس فيه عيب
> ...



*ربما لأنها لا تحدث ضرر للغير مثلاً ؟ قد تكون كذلك ههههه :new4:*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *ربما لأنها لا تحدث ضرر للغير مثلاً ؟ قد تكون كذلك ههههه :new4:*


*

يبدو أن سيادتك تشير للشريعة الإسلامية التى تحلل الكذب بحجج كثيرة ، ومنها إن كانت لا تحدث ضرراً للغير ، وهى حجة باطلة لأن كل كذب يحدث ضرراً لأحد الأطراف ، ولو على المدى البعيد 

وكذلك السرقة سرقة ولو ظننا أنها لم تحدث ضرراً للغير ، ففى نظرنا أن الخطية هى فعل مضاد لله قبلما تكون ضد أحد آخر

فلو فى الأمر سرقة فعلاً ، فلن نفعله

ولو كنا نسير فى الطريق الصحيح ، فلا داعى لتوتيرنا بلا سبب

++ فالسؤال الأصلى كان عن سرقة إلكترونية بطرق حديثة ، ولذلك قيل أن بعض الموظفين يُفصلون من أعمالهم بسببها ، أى بسبب أنهم لم يجعلوا الحماية الإلكترونية كافية ، هذا ما فهمته ، وهذه سرقة بلا أدنى شك 



++ فرجاء التوضيح الكامل : هل نسخة البرنامج تقتصر على جهاز واحد فقط ، حتى فى حالة عدم الإتجار : - حتى لو كان لنفس الشخص جهازين ، وحتى لإخوته وأولاده ، وحتى لأصدقائه !!!!!!!  ما هو الصحيح فى هذه الحالات !!!!!!!!
*


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> 
> يبدو أن سيادتك تشير للشريعة الإسلامية التى تحلل الكذب بحجج كثيرة ، ومنها إن كانت لا تحدث ضرراً للغير ، وهى حجة باطلة لأن كل كذب يحدث ضرراً لأحد الأطراف ، ولو على المدى البعيد
> 
> ...



اولاً انا لا اشير الى هذه الشريعة الفاسدة و عذرا على هذا ولكن انا بعيد كل البعد بالأعتقاد بها فلا احب ان اصور ان مؤمن بهذه الشريعة التافه , انا اوضحت ان القد من لب الموضوع حتى نخرج من هذه الامور المعقدة سوف اضرب مثلاً واضح جداً : 

لو على سبيل المثال احد الاشخاص كتب كتاب و وضع له حقوق ملكية تنص ( لا يحق لأي شخص بيعه او نشره او نسخة من دون اذن مسبق من المالك الذي اصدر الكتاب ) و لكن انا على سبيل المثال بحثت عن هذا الكتاب في الانترنت و وجدت نسخة من الكتاب كاملة وضعها احد الاشخاص دون اذن المالك  . السؤال هنا هل الرب يرضى بأستعمال الكتاب لغرض شخصي طبعا هو كتاب تعليمي مثلاً يعني انا هاستخدم الكتاب لي انا فقط لن ابيعه و لن اتاجر به ؟ وضح الموضوع و لا لسه  

الرب يباركك


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هههههههه شكلك لسة مصمتش
> *​




:spor22: متخفش عليا


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> جايز يقصد فراخ صغيرة للتربية ....... على أساس ياكلها لما يفطر :t33:



الله و هو في فراخ كبيرة يعني ؟ :t33:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> اولاً انا لا اشير الى هذه الشريعة الفاسدة و عذرا على هذا ولكن انا بعيد كل البعد بالأعتقاد بها فلا احب ان اصور ان مؤمن بهذه الشريعة التافه , انا اوضحت ان القد من لب الموضوع حتى نخرج من هذه الامور المعقدة سوف اضرب مثلاً واضح جداً :
> 
> لو على سبيل المثال احد الاشخاص كتب كتاب و وضع له حقوق ملكية تنص ( لا يحق لأي شخص بيعه او نشره او نسخة من دون اذن مسبق من المالك الذي اصدر الكتاب ) و لكن انا على سبيل المثال بحثت عن هذا الكتاب في الانترنت و وجدت نسخة من الكتاب كاملة وضعها احد الاشخاص دون اذن المالك  . السؤال هنا هل الرب يرضى بأستعمال الكتاب لغرض شخصي طبعا هو كتاب تعليمي مثلاً يعني انا هاستخدم الكتاب لي انا فقط لن ابيعه و لن اتاجر به ؟ وضح الموضوع و لا لسه
> 
> الرب يباركك



*ملحوظة صغيرة فقط ، على ما أتذكر ، فإن لحفظ الحقوق للمالك والورثة ، مدة محددة ، لا أتذكرها جيداً ، ولكن فى الغالب هى 15 أو 50 سنة ، ولكنى لا أتذكر جيداً

ولكن المثال الذى نحن بصدده هو : هل لو نسخت من هذا الكتاب ذى الحقوق المحفوظة - الذى إشتريته فعلاً - نسخة لإبنى أو لأخى أو لصديقى ، هل أكون مذنباً !!!

*


----------



## SamirAzar (13 يونيو 2012)

موضوع مهم وقيم. كثير من الأشياء التي نقتنيها أخذناها دون رضى أصحابها.

الأمثلة عديدة:
- الكتب المصورة على النت
- الأغاني حتى التي نشتريها في الأسواق
- برامج الكمبيوتر

وكثيراً ما يخطر في بالي ولكني أتجنبه.. لأني لم أتوصل إلى إجابة. ولعلّي لا أريد التوصل  إلى إجابة!


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> موضوع مهم وقيم. كثير من الأشياء التي نقتنيها أخذناها دون رضى أصحابها.
> 
> الأمثلة عديدة:
> - الكتب المصورة على النت
> ...



و لذلك انا فتحت الموضوع احياناً المرء يخطأ و يستمر في الخطية دون ان يعلم و هذه مشكلة و حتى الان لم اجد جواب وافي ؟؟ 
​


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ملحوظة صغيرة فقط ، على ما أتذكر ، فإن لحفظ الحقوق للمالك والورثة ، مدة محددة ، لا أتذكرها جيداً ، ولكن فى الغالب هى 15 أو 50 سنة ، ولكنى لا أتذكر جيداً
> 
> ولكن المثال الذى نحن بصدده هو : هل لو نسخت من هذا الكتاب ذى الحقوق المحفوظة - الذى إشتريته فعلاً - نسخة لإبنى أو لأخى أو لصديقى ، هل أكون مذنباً !!!
> 
> *



لا و لكن هل اكون مذنب حينما (احمل الكتاب المنسوخ ) الذي اشتراه شخص اخر و نشره للعالم لجميع الناس دون ان يوافق صاحب الكتاب على نسخة ؟ 

يعني مش انا شخص اخر نسخ الكتاب من دون اذن من صاحبه و راح وضعه على الانترنت انا و لا اي شخص اخر يقدر يحمله طيب و لكن المشكلة هو ما اخذ الاذن من صاحب الكتاب حتى ينسخة و يوضعة للناس على الانترنت و انا مستخدم كمبيوتر زي زيك و جيت حملت الكتاب دا و انا عارف دا الكتاب منسوخ من دون اذن صاحبة صاحب الكتاب مش راضي تنسخه و تخليه في الانترنت يعني انا بكون مذنب لما احمل الكتاب دا و اقرأءه ؟


----------



## oesi no (13 يونيو 2012)

نسخ الويندوز والبرامج المكركه وكل المجالات غير الدينيه تعتبر سرقه 
الكتاب المقدس يقول اعط ما لقيصر لقيصر واعط ما لله لله


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> نسخ الويندوز والبرامج المكركه وكل المجالات غير الدينيه تعتبر سرقه
> الكتاب المقدس يقول اعط ما لقيصر لقيصر واعط ما لله لله



*نحن نريد اجابة واضحة تبين السبب و الادلة من الكتاب المقدس حتى نبين ايضاً لأخرين مش كل الناس هتقتنع من اول كلمة صح ؟ *


----------



## oesi no (13 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *نحن نريد اجابة واضحة تبين السبب و الادلة من الكتاب المقدس حتى نبين ايضاً لأخرين مش كل الناس هتقتنع من اول كلمة صح ؟ *


ادله واسباب من الكتاب المقدس 
الكتاب المقدس بيقول لا تسرق 
وطالما ان تلك الاشياء تباع بثمن وانت تحصل عليها بدون دفع ذلك الثمن  تعتبر سرقة 
فيما عدا المحتوى الدينى 
لان هدفه الخدمه  وتعريف الناس بالسيد المسيح


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ادله واسباب من الكتاب المقدس
> الكتاب المقدس بيقول لا تسرق
> وطالما ان تلك الاشياء تباع بثمن وانت تحصل عليها بدون دفع ذلك الثمن  تعتبر سرقة
> فيما عدا المحتوى الدينى
> لان هدفه الخدمه  وتعريف الناس بالسيد المسيح



معلش انا عاوز اسئلك سؤال انت مشتري كل البرامج على جهازك ؟


----------



## oesi no (13 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> معلش انا عاوز اسئلك سؤال انت مشتري كل البرامج على جهازك ؟


لا طبعا :t33:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> لا و لكن هل اكون مذنب حينما (احمل الكتاب المنسوخ ) الذي اشتراه شخص اخر و نشره للعالم لجميع الناس دون ان يوافق صاحب الكتاب على نسخة ؟
> 
> يعني مش انا شخص اخر نسخ الكتاب من دون اذن من صاحبه و راح وضعه على الانترنت انا و لا اي شخص اخر يقدر يحمله طيب و لكن المشكلة هو ما اخذ الاذن من صاحب الكتاب حتى ينسخة و يوضعة للناس على الانترنت و انا مستخدم كمبيوتر زي زيك و جيت حملت الكتاب دا و انا عارف دا الكتاب منسوخ من دون اذن صاحبة صاحب الكتاب مش راضي تنسخه و تخليه في الانترنت يعني انا بكون مذنب لما احمل الكتاب دا و اقرأءه ؟



*الكتب القديمة ، من خمسين سنة على ما أعتقد ، تكون فترة حفظ حقوق النشر فيها قد إنتهت ، إلاَّ إذا جددت دار النشر هذه الحقوق ، والحقيقة لو فعلت ذلك بعد خمسين سنة ، يبقى ده جشع

أما الكتب الحديثة ، فنادراً جداً ما يرفض صاحبها نشرها على النت ، هذه حالات خاصة جداً ، ولكن لو حدث أن صاحب كتاب رفض نزول كتابه على النت ، وتعدى أحد وصوره ونشره ، فيكون تنزيله مشاركة فى السرقة بلا شك
*


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *الكتب القديمة ، من خمسين سنة على ما أعتقد ، تكون فترة حفظ حقوق النشر فيها قد إنتهت ، إلاَّ إذا جددت دار النشر هذه الحقوق ، والحقيقة لو فعلت ذلك بعد خمسين سنة ، يبقى ده جشع
> 
> أما الكتب الحديثة ، فنادراً جداً ما يرفض صاحبها نشرها على النت ، هذه حالات خاصة جداً ، ولكن لو حدث أن صاحب كتاب رفض نزول كتابه على النت ، وتعدى أحد وصوره ونشره ، فيكون تنزيله مشاركة فى السرقة بلا شك
> *



طيب و لكن معظمنا منزل برامج على جهازه مكركة بصحيح العبارة مهكرة من الحماية حتى تصبح مجانية هل هذه خطيئة ايضاً ؟


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا طبعا :t33:



*و دي مصيبة لأنه حسب كلامك هي خطية "مينفعش" *


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2012)

*الموضوع غريب اوى هههههههههه  حضرتك لما طرحت التساؤل دا علطول فكرتنى بالسلفيين اللى بياعدوا كده يفننوا فى ايه حرام  علشان ينزلوا عليه فتوه انه حرام*
*مقصدش ازعلك خالص طبعا بس هى حياتنا  كلها خاليه من الذنوب والخطايا علشان  انت تفتكر ان مجرد تسطيب  برنامج على الجهاز هو اللى حرام انت مش بتمتلك البرنامج انت  بتسطبه على جهازك وبتستنفع بيه واعتقد مصدره هيكون من المهندس  اللى بيظبط الويندوز او اخده من صديق او يا سيدى حتى حملته من النت انت مش بتدفع اشتراك نت ولا ايه النظام؟؟؟؟ هههههه *
*اقولك حاجه حلوه متفكرش كتير .*


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2012)

فى الشرق الموضوع ده هيصة
محدش بيفكر فى حقوق الملكية للبرامج , وطبقا للظروف المادية محدش ابدا يملك انه يشترى البرامج دى بتمنها على النت , شخصيا مش حاسس انى بعمل خطية ,طالما قلبك مستريح خلاص , لو مضايق وحاسسانه غلط متعملوش , الموضوع فى المسيحية مرن مش جامد اوى كدة


----------



## watergold (13 يونيو 2012)

معلش سامحوني لأني لسه طالع من دين حماده و معرفش الا القليل و اتمنى ان يتحملني الاعضاء لأني مجرد عابر و بحتاج الى مساعدة و انا عارف ان الاخوان متساعدين مش الاخوان المسلمين لأ ههههههه ما تفهموني غلط :t33: على كل حال انا شاكر الرب و لكم ايضاًو انا حاسس من اول ما دخلت المنتدى بروح الخير و المحبة و الاحترام فلم اجد شتيمة و لا امور تسئ الى الاديان الحوارات الدينية كلها محترمة و تدل على ارتقاء العاملين في المنتدى . و بس ما فيش حاجة اقولها سوى الرب يحميكم و يبارك حياتكم


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> معلش سامحوني لأني لسه طالع من دين حماده و معرفش الا القليل و اتمنى ان يتحملني الاعضاء لأني مجرد عابر و بحتاج الى مساعدة و انا عارف ان الاخوان متساعدين مش الاخوان المسلمين لأ ههههههه ما تفهموني غلط :t33: على كل حال انا شاكر الرب و لكم ايضاًو انا حاسس من اول ما دخلت المنتدى بروح الخير و المحبة و الاحترام فلم اجد شتيمة و لا امور تسئ الى الاديان الحوارات الدينية كلها محترمة و تدل على ارتقاء العاملين في المنتدى . و بس ما فيش حاجة اقولها سوى الرب يحميكم و يبارك حياتكم


 تصدق من اول ما قريت تساؤولاتك وانا حسيت بكده  ههههه  انت منور ومبروك عليك المسيح وحمدلله على سلامتك  ربنا معاك وينور طريقك


----------



## Strident (14 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *الخطية تبقى خطية لا يمكن تبريرها ممكن القصد من كلامك لا تفتخر فيها اذا كان عدم التفاخر فيها فأنت على حق . الاستمرار فيها يسبب التعود عليها بعدين تعلمها كأنها حاجة بسيطة مش وحشة زي الحرامي لما بيسرق مره بيخاف و لكن المرة التانية و التالتة بيتعود على السرقة مابيخافش زي اول مرة
> *​



عشان كده بالضبط باقول مانضحكش على نفسنا...وحتى لو بتعملها ﻻزم تكون عارف انك بتسرق....
عشان ما نتعودش عليها....

انا اقصد يعمل زيي، ف ان ما يضحكش على نفسه....وان مهما كان عنده مبررات، يعترف لنفسه ان دي سرقة وغلط....

مش انه يعمل زيي يعني يسرق


----------



## Strident (14 يونيو 2012)

وفيه حاﻻت طبعاً بتسبب ضرر للناس اللي شغالة في الشركات دي...صحيح فيه شركات بتستهبل في الاسعار....لكن مهما غلوا...هي سرقة برضو...


----------



## watergold (14 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> تصدق من اول ما قريت تساؤولاتك وانا حسيت بكده  ههههه  انت منور ومبروك عليك المسيح وحمدلله على سلامتك  ربنا معاك وينور طريقك



*ربنا يخليلك يا نيفيان*


----------

